# good heater guards?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good heater guard for the Ebo Jager heaters? I'm going to be using a big heater in the acrylic 180g and would like to keep the fish from potentially breaking it or burning their dumb selves on it. 

So far the oscars have left the heater in their temporary tank alone, but they are very klutzy fish and I'd kind of like to put a guard on it in the new tank to avoid accidents as they get bigger.

thanks!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm using the Hagen heater guard with my 150w Ebo. It is a little bit tight to slide in (as the ebo is fatter) but it fits. Not sure if it is long enough for a "big" heater tho


----------

